# Finding The Studs To Mount L Track In 2015 Trs230 Toy Area



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

i bought 2 different stud finders and neither of them see the aluminum studs in the trailer

just wanting to screw in some L track for strapping stuff to the walls

would like to get a schematic from keystone if possible but have not heard back from them yet

does anybody know where the studs are located on the long wall in the trs230 toy area or similar trailers?

thanks for any help


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't have much to offer, but here it goes.

The only time I've needed to find "studs" in our 298 was when I wanted to mount a bedroom TV. I recall someone on this forum told me there was factory framing just for mounting the TV. Turns out they were correct.

To locate, I did use my stud finder, but it didn't seem consistent. What worked best for me was a combination of pressing on the wallboard, and good old fashioned knuckle tapping.

Good luck. (and good luck getting something from Keystone) Hopefully someone here will have better information than I .

Dave


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Two possibilities.

If the studs you are trying to find are on the outside wall you can find them on the outside of the wall by looking for condensation. In the early morning, look down the outside wall of the trailer. The areas common to the aluminum studs will have a different appearance than the areas that only have foam due to the condensation that forms over the studs. Find the studs on the outside, measure the distance to the window then measure the same distance from the window on the inside to find the studs.

On both of the outbacks I have owned, the paneling has been attached to the studs with 18 gauge steel nails. Look for the nail holes or use one of the old style stud finders with a magnet in it to find those nails.


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

this is all great info guys

i have never seen my studs show up on the trailer in the morning etc

it is in southern az and think we are too dry for that too work

on another forum someone told me this stud finder did work for them

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZF8Y6ZW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_15?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

ordered it today and will post back next week on if it worked etc

2 different people at zircon told us they did not have one that would work....

hoping they are wrong

keystone was no help

said there is a master plan but each crew builds the trailer like they want and the studs may not line up with the plan

told us to drill small holes everywhere until we figure out where the studs are- lovely

REALLY hoping this stud finder works

the other one i purchased from home depot was supposed to do metal or wood studs but it never picked up anything, seems like it would have seen the nails but maybe not


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On my trailers, if you looked really close you could see the putty used to fill the nail holes to find the studs.


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

I will check for the putty this afternoon, good idea


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Good call looking for the putty marks, we have them as well.

I came across "pop-up" ad today for a fancy wall scanner. If it were a little cheaper, I'd buy one!

https://walabot.com/diy


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've read some negative stuff about the walabot. It seems that you have to spend a ton of time calibrating it each time you use it and even when moving from one wall to another. Check the reviews before you buy one.


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

i looked hard today and do not see any putty..

but i was looking across the wall mid to low on it, where did you guys see putty?

and to clarify you are looking on the inside correct?

wondering if you guys have a higher level trailer than mine with better construction

i wont be surprised if mine has nothing holding the inside wall on but a little glue

the zircon scanner is on its way and i will post back on whether it works or not

if not we are drilling holes


----------



## Cvin (Aug 20, 2016)

to update this the metalliscanner i posted above works to find the studs

unfortunately looks like my window in the toy room is free floating and does not have supports going above and below

this does not help with securing the L track...

just did a quick test so will look more tomorrow


----------

